# Bad Dr.ing?



## 20395 (Oct 29, 2005)

After years of digestive suffering and being diagnosed IBS, although I lack 'classic' symtoms and don't really fit ROME 2, I asked current gastro about a breath test to look at SIBO. He YELLED at me 'if you had SIBO you would have D 10 times a day!' I must assume he is not in touch with widesread trials and Dr. Pimental and Rifaxin et el. He refused to do breath test or x-ray and said I should 'stop thinking so much' and just accept IBS, although no treatment has been effective. My hmo is a closed, no refferals out of group, so I am stuck with this guy. I must change groups, primary DR, get new refferal (weeks or months) to get new gastro. Looks like I should; looking for opinions.


----------



## 23240 (Mar 25, 2007)

you should fire his a**. And tell him why. You should also report him to the insurance company.


----------



## 20395 (Oct 29, 2005)

Hateantis-Thanks for your thoughts. I have learned I am not alone in my opinion of this Dr.- and I never saw him again. I quit doing what he advised altogether, and am better off for it. Been doing a fair job of maintaining with probiotics and enzymes and fiber. Also, I fought off 1 bronchitis and 1 throat infection w/o the dreaded antis. Love your name; I am now also anti-anti.


----------

